# Turkey Hunting out of Blinds



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

Is it legal to hunt turkeys with a firearm out of a permanent deer hunting blind that sits on the ground? What if the blind is elevated 4-5 feet off of the ground?

Jeff


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

You can only hunt from an elevated stand if you archery hunt. Here's the rule...

Hunting Methods
Hunters are allowed to use a bow and arrow, a firearm which fires a shotgun shell or a muzzleloading shotgun for turkey hunting. It is unlawful to use or carry any ammunition except shotgun shells loaded with No. 4 or smaller shot, or to use or carry loose shot larger than No. 4 for muzzleloading hunting. Archery hunters may hunt turkeys from an elevated stand or tree. A hunter using, or in possession of, a firearm may not hunt from an elevated stand or tree. Turkeys may be hunted with dogs during the fall season, but dogs are illegal during the spring season. Electronic recordings are illegal. Turkeys may not be taken while they are in a tree.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The easy answer, although Bob's is correct. You can only hunt deer and bear with a firearm from a raised platform. You can hunt anything with a bow from a raised platform.


----------

